# Lets draw a flower



## Gkool88 (Feb 8, 2014)

*Lets draw a flower*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sNrl_e5ZHg

this project is a digitally drawn image in Photoshop that is recomposed in Adobe after effect to give it the simulation of being naturally drawn by hand on real-time
i wish you enjoy it


----------

